# Quick rail question



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Dark Ninja 34 said:


> Does anyone have any tips on hitting rails? I can hit advanced boxes and boardslide and all that, but when I tried to hit a tube rail I slipped and landed on my back. Any advice?


Same as box only you have to be even more exact with where your weight is. It's easier to start with flat rails rather than tube rails as it's a larger area to balance on. But remember flat base and make sure you're not leaning back, which is a common problem for people who aren't committed to it. That's gonna cause you to slip out every time.


----------



## Dark Ninja 34 (Feb 17, 2013)

I can hit flat rails just not the tube ones


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

Start with 50-50s on rails and then once you get the pop and your line down(how you approach the rail) then go move on to boardslides.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Dark Ninja 34 said:


> I can hit flat rails just not the tube ones


Ahh well then ya it really comes down to positioning your upper body and weight to keep yourself up over the rail. You'll also find the slower you are going the harder it is to stay on as you have no momentum pushing you into and glueing you to the rail. That is NOT me recommending blasting in to a rail though, don't risk hurting yourself by going faster than you're comfortable, but committing with a tad more speed may help too. Not sure what board you're riding but I'm sure you know that they can make rails a lot easier or harder depending on the board.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Basically have to echo what's already been said. The only real different is how much more exact you have to be with your technique on round rails.

I find speed is very much your friend on tube rails to help you getting stuck or crashing out due to the increased friction.


----------



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

Sounds like you are just subconsciously a bit afraid of hitting the tube rails so you can't fully commit. I guess that is what makes you slip since you can do flat rails and boxes. The tube rails tend to feel more slippery than flat rails so all you can do is a bit more speed and getting your weight a little more forward. Not too much though or you will find yourself eating the rail...


----------



## Dark Ninja 34 (Feb 17, 2013)

Rasse said:


> Sounds like you are just subconsciously a bit afraid of hitting the tube rails so you can't fully commit. I guess that is what makes you slip since you can do flat rails and boxes. The tube rails tend to feel more slippery than flat rails so all you can do is a bit more speed and getting your weight a little more forward. Not too much though or you will find yourself eating the rail...


would you recommend hitting wider tube rails or skinnier tube rails first?


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Related to this thread.

Would any of you recommend a video or two for proper rail sliding tips?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Dark Ninja 34 said:


> would you recommend hitting wider tube rails or skinnier tube rails first?


Wider tube rails will be easier than skinnier tube rails, so that's what I'd start out on at first.


----------

